# Starting a thread in ladies lounge?



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

I have 19 posts and tried to start a thread in the ladies lounge. It said i didn't have enough posts. How many do i need?


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

ignore.


----------

